
Vietnamese family commits suicide after Nicehash lost their Bitcoin investment - duramato
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=vi&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fluatphapso.com%2Fgia-dinh-3-nguoi-treo-co-tu-tu-tai-sai-gon-vi-sap-san-bitcoin.html&edit-text=&act=url
======
themoat
I'm suspicious when I hear that more than one person to committed suicide.
When there's a child involved in the parents' "suicide"...

~~~
mr_spothawk
rightly so, according to the second paragraph police suspect the husband
poisoned wife and child.

------
divbit
This is terrible - the thing about cryptocurrency, as opposed to traditional
investments (or just banks), is it's extremely rigid, which means if you
misplace a digit, you can lose a lot of stuff. I would guess that you
shouldn't really expect to get out much more, in traditional currency terms,
than you put in, in traditional currency terms (and, stuck on Earth, what else
is there). Imho cryptology has it's place in the privacy and security realm,
so the real use case for playing with these things is as training to do work
in that area (obviously feel free to disagree).

~~~
divbit
Sidenote: Given the types of people that are traditionally familiar with
public key use (journalists, linux users, etc.), and weird tax situations
these highly fluctuating, unregulated type things might create, sometimes I
wonder if cryptocoins might be a tool used by unscrupulous governments or such
to knock-off opponents (certainly not in this case, but given that it's a
global thing, it could be anyone... ).

------
breakpointalpha
That seems a bit extreme.

------
orasis
Each of us has some small responsibility in this, call it karma if you will.

These outcomes highlight the importance of telling the truth rather than
promoting ideas that are in our selfish best interests.

Jordan Peterson has some excellent talks about this - [https://youtu.be/EfEK-
Pmi7v0](https://youtu.be/EfEK-Pmi7v0)

~~~
boobsbr
> Each of us has some small responsibility in this

How am I responsible for this?

~~~
orasis
Indra’s Net connects us all, especially in meme-space.

We grow or diminish memes based on the fuel we give them.

BitCoin is not an investment. It is speculative baseball card trading and its
harder to keep safe from theft than baseball cards. This is the truth as I see
it.

